# Do not use silicone for camper leaks



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Dont ever use silicone http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/#around camper windows, or on rubber roofs, etc... It simply does not stop water leaks. I recommend using eternabond for rubber roofs, and you can buy replacement window puddy to seal your windows. Been there done that. My camper was covered with silicone when I bought it, roof, windows, etc.. I think that is why they sold it, it was still leaking until I removed it all, and fixed it correctly.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Eternabond is goof stuff. I cleaned my roof with acetone, put down the eternabond, then rubber roof primer, followed by the rubber roof seal. Easy and worked well.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree, best thing I ever found for camper roofs. Have actually used it to repair a pinhole in an above ground swimming pool too, great stuff, guaranteed for life.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

The guy that I bought my trailer from was a silcone FREAKAZOID :smack-head:

Took me an entire weekend to remove it all and re-do it properly.

It looked like crap as well as it was still leaking...

All good now!


----------

